# Rabbit needs surgery, what do I do? Not covered by insurance



## Spyridon (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a 3 year old rabbit, whom I got insured with Petplan just incase anything should happen. 
He started to have a runny eye at the start of the week I got some drops and it seemed to be getting better until yesterday when it had very clearly got a lot worse.
Took him the vets first thing this morning, and sadly his teeth roots have caused his tear ducts to block and he needs to have these unblocked and his teeth rasped down to help get the roots down. 

The problem is my car has just had a lot more work done than I imagined it would need and has its mot in January, it's also Xmas next month and I just don't have a spare penny, the vet is saying the insurance are unlikely to pay out due to it being his teeth causing the problem. Has anyone else done this?

My partner is saying PTS but I can't do that, I love my boy. The vet has quoted me £175-£200 for the op, he is then going to need another op on his other eye for a unrelated problem afterwards too which the vet picked up today which should be covered by the insurance. 
I have put in a pre authorisation form in to the vets which they will send to pet plan to see what they will and won't pay for.

But what I'm getting at is I'm thinking about getting a 0% interest credit card so I can pay for it on this and then just pay it off next year. Am I mad? I really don't want to lose my boy just because I can't afford it right now, I thought I'd done the right thing by getting him insured, but it seems I haven't and I've messed up.

Please don't go mad at me I feel bad enough already. I mentioned credit card to my partner and he went crazy, saying I'm mad doing that just for a rabbit  
I don't know what to do.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't have rabbits myself but I think your idea about the credit card is a good one. If you can, try and pay of 20 quid a month off the balance so you get it all cleared before interest charges kick in. 

Clearly you don't want to lose him so it sounds like your only option


----------



## Spyridon (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you, I really really don't want to lose him. 
Tescos are currently doing a 0% for 16 months and plan to have paid it of months before that would end, it's just my partner went so mad at me I started to think I was in the wrong even thinking about getting a credit card.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't think you're mad, in fact I will go as far as to say I think you are being extremely responsible 

I hope you can get this sorted what ever you decide to do but for future reference I put £20 a month into a savings account that I only use for vet bills rather than paying for insurance because as you are unfortunately finding out with rabbits there is a lot of things that insurance just won't cover.
That way the funds are available as and when you need them


----------



## Spyridon (Nov 10, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I don't think you're mad, in fact I will go as far as to say I think you are being extremely responsible
> 
> I hope you can get this sorted what ever you decide to do but for future reference I put £20 a month into a savings account that I only use for vet bills rather than paying for insurance because as you are unfortunately finding out with rabbits there is a lot of things that insurance just won't cover.
> That way the funds are available as and when you need them


Thank you, I will now defiantly start doing that! My last bunny had a eye removed too but I wasn't insured with him, but luckily I had the money to cover it. So this time I thought it was best to insure him just incase, but sadly I don't think that plan is going to have worked.

I have applied, so I just hope it doesn't take to long now.

Thanks again.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I don't think you're mad, in fact I will go as far as to say I think you are being extremely responsible
> 
> I hope you can get this sorted what ever you decide to do but for future reference I put £20 a month into a savings account that I only use for vet bills rather than paying for insurance because as you are unfortunately finding out with rabbits there is a lot of things that insurance just won't cover.
> That way the funds are available as and when you need them


This is what I do, too! Means that I always have money in case of emergencies (only had to use it for vaccs and neutering so far, thank goodness!)- I find it more reliable than insurance, personally, as you know what you've got and that bills are being paid.

I hope you get your little fella sorted out and that Petplan pay some of it off, I'd be surprised if they didn't as it's not a pre-existing condition and tooth problems are unfortuately very common in rabbits. For now, though, I think the credit card option is a good one


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor you, poor bun.

Like others, we don't insure - too expensive for too many exclusions, and our bunnies are very needy. It's better to put money aside regularly.

If I were you, I would get out the PetPlan policy and go through it with a fine tooth comb. You may be covered, as he wasn't known to have a problem already. But it all depends on the small print and the policy.

You did your best, so don't feel guilty.

The best you can do now for bun is make sure he doesn't suffer. Hopefully, you will be able to arrange for him to have the treatment asap. But please be aware that once a bun has tooth root problems, they don't go away, so please brace yourself for that. 

Having said that, some of ours are living happily with tooth root issues, on regular painkillers (Metacam) , with occasional dentals. One of our buns went through a phase of needing dentals every 2/3 weeks at £65 ish each. 3 of ours (siblings), currently have tooth abscesses.

With Xmas coming, it's an expensive time of year - but could you forfeit some of your pressies and ask for money to help with the vet bill? Just a thought. We've done that in the family. Or is there anyone in the family that could help out.


----------



## Spyridon (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, lesson defiantly learnt I can assure you! Thank you for not making me feel so awful though, I feel so bad as it is, now I've just got to hide the credit card from the bf and tell him the insurance paid out! 
I would post a picture but I can't seem to make it smaller on photobucket to post!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

If my bf suggested that my bun be PTS, it would be him being sent out the door, not the bun, I can tell you


----------



## Spyridon (Nov 10, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Poor you, poor bun.
> 
> Like others, we don't insure - too expensive for too many exclusions, and our bunnies are very needy. It's better to put money aside regularly.
> 
> ...


Thank you, no I didn't realise it could be on going to be honest, but I will start putting money away as soon as I can for this. 
My parents have both offered but need it back before Xmas, to be honest I've just looked at my bank balance and I probably do it, I just don't want to be left short for Xmas and my mot in January.
He maybe covered I should find out by Tuesday, he will be booked in Monday anyway as I can cover it for now. I didn't realise there would be so many exclusions. 
Presents I get from my parents and partner and normally get money anyway so yes that can be put towards treatment.

Thanks again


----------



## Spyridon (Nov 10, 2012)

helebelina said:


> If my bf suggested that my bun be PTS, it would be him being sent out the door, not the bun, I can tell you


Hmm I did think about it!

Actually I still am! It's quite annoyed me to be honest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

helebelina said:


> If my bf suggested that my bun be PTS, it would be him being sent out the door, not the bun, I can tell you


Same here, the OH was told the the animals come first and if he has a problem he knows where the door is 

Thankfully he is a big softy when it comes to the fluffs (even if he does try to hide it ) so I doubt we will ever come into conflict over it


----------



## Spyridon (Nov 10, 2012)

I was very surprised by his reaction. My animals mean everything to me and he knew that from the start.
Due to a sudden unplanned change in jobs things have been very tight this year and actually even that was for him  but my animals will always be a part of me and they will always come first. In fact I had to cancel my first date with him as my horse got colic and I was sat up with him all night! 
This incident has certainly made me think about my relationship.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

helebelina said:


> If my bf suggested that my bun be PTS, it would be him being sent out the door, not the bun, I can tell you


Exactly the same here.

You're going to need to borrow money off someone or use your credit card.

My bunny Buddy has had a few 'sponsors' to help pay for all of his dentals. :0


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw hun, forget I said anything!! I don't want to be breaking up relationships!! 

But seriously, I just think that anyone who doesn't respect your love of animals doesn't respect YOU! Because your animals are a part of you. But just go with your heart hun! Don't listen to old moanies like me!


----------



## Spyridon (Nov 10, 2012)

helebelina said:


> Aw hun, forget I said anything!! I don't want to be breaking up relationships!!
> 
> But seriously, I just think that anyone who doesn't respect your love of animals doesn't respect YOU! Because your animals are a part of you. But just go with your heart hun! Don't listen to old moanies like me!


Lol, don't worry! My good old mum has already made it quite clear what she thinks! In fairness he did take my rabbit to the vets for me at 9am as I had taken on another shift at work to try get some more pennies! Which was nice of him.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah, maybe he's a softie underneath then!  Just doesn't want to ruin the macho bloke image, like all men


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

I put money away every month too. Iv had just over £1000 in vets bills this year,so iv lost a massive chunk of it,but it will build up again slowly. My Rosie has teeth problems but my vets are very good and said when she needs further treatment,if my vet bill money hasn't crept up again and i havent got it all then I can pay it off bit by bit when iv got it,which is a massive weight off my shoulders. 

Also I don't have any time for people who don't respect that my animals come first!


----------



## Spyridon (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you, I will be after this opening up a savings account for the animals only! 

I think I've been lucky up till now to be honest and as ive have got insurance for all of them (which to be honest costs an arm and a leg!) I thought that was best. 

Update on Parsley though, he is booked in for Tuesday morning for his dental, fingers crossed he will be ok.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would try another vets to be honest with you.

I have had my rabbits eye syringed free of charge while he was conscious by a good vet on a couple of occasions. 

The teeth can cost you up to £150 or up to £200 with a rabbit expert but I have known vets charge from £60. 

Also I would want an xray of his jaw showing his teeth roots. 

Filing his teeth wont help if its the roots. 

The best thing for overgrown back teeth with spurs is plenty of corse hay a handful of pellets and a handful of veg.


----------

